
Show HN: Community of Engineers, Scientists, Innovators Thinkers and Visionaries - moosov
https://www.guaana.com/#07h04n
======
moosov
Hi Everyone,

We are building Guaana to accelerate scientific collaboration. A hub to scale
up creative conversation, to connect and build meaningful partnerships. A
place that speeds up the problem-solving process, and expands the range of
problems that can be solved by the human mind.

Our opening collection have several projects related to AI and Big Data, so it
would be great to know if you find something interesting for yourself.

